# breaking bad bulldog behavior with shock collar



## TripleXBullies (May 15, 2017)

my American bulldog hates my neighbor and their dog.  A few weeks ago she broke the fence to get their dog.  Amazingly there was no blood. Not quite sure what she was doing if not really trying to hurt him.  Also unlike I'd expect from bulldog,  the water hose scared her off. in any event,  I borrowed a collar from a buddy and just wanted to make sure it's powerful enough to help this kind of a dog.  like I said the hose got her off and there was no blood so it wasn't a full on prey deive snap.

thoughts?


thanks


----------



## TripleXBullies (May 15, 2017)

trying to find the specs but must no longer be made.  its not on their website 

SportDog model sdt00 13858


----------



## TripleXBullies (May 15, 2017)

While I can readily see she doesn't like the dog or the guy for that matter, I didn't witness the "attack" so it may be getting over dramatized. In any case,  I don't want her doing that any more.  

I do have a trainer who I used to do protection work with but I just want break this.  I'll probably be headed there soon anyway though.


----------



## TripleXBullies (May 15, 2017)

Read as much as I could find and of course talked to my buddy about it. I started trying it just to see... and got it all the way to 7... Her smile muscles pull back a little bit but she doesn't seem to mind.. I am going to let it charge over night and I may need to make sure it's turned up to the high level as well...


----------



## TripleXBullies (May 16, 2017)

I guess all of the hog doggers are gone......


----------



## king killer delete (May 20, 2017)

Better have him on a check cord


----------



## roperdoc (May 23, 2017)

You are in a precarious situation. There is already a documented escape/attack, no matter if it wasn't super serious. Bullies are obstinate and opinionated. You may change behavior while you're present but things may be different when you aren't.
 Better make sure you have a truly adequate fence that is maintained well. Shots must be kept up to date. And a personal liability policy would be a good idea also. The responsibility in this situation is yours.
 Good luck with her.


----------



## TripleXBullies (May 25, 2017)

The collar works pretty well. It definitely detours her. Now I've got to hit her with it while I'm not outside... Maybe she's done though.


----------

